# Kenji's Jerk Chicken Recipe



## RPCookin (Jul 23, 2016)

Finally got around to making this... wow!  Delicious.  It's going to be a regular in my grilling rotation.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks yummy  I need to add that to my list. I really liked the Thai version of his.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 24, 2016)

I will add that I only used 3 habeñero peppers rather than the 6 Scotch bonnets that the recipe called for.  I felt like it was a better idea to start slow and work into the heat.  As it turned out, the 3 was just about right for me.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2016)

Just YUM, Rick!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 24, 2016)

looks yummy Rick.

Josie


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 24, 2016)

How are we supposed to make this dish without a recipe or at minium a ingredient list.  Looks great.  I have always wanted to know what goes into making this.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 24, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> How are we supposed to make this dish without a recipe or at minium a ingredient list.  Looks great.  I have always wanted to know what goes into making this.



Ask and ye shall receive.   The page is a good story, and it links to his recipe at the end.

Kenji's Jerk Chicken at Home - LINK


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 28, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.   The page is a good story, and it links to his recipe at the end.
> 
> Kenji's Jerk Chicken at Home - LINK



Thanks RP!


----------

